# Solved: Can't open or save rtf file I receive on a regular basis



## ccobler (Mar 18, 2008)

I am monitored at my job by a program that sends rtf document through Outlook every hour (during business hours). I often work remotelety and all of the sudden I cannot open or save these files. The error I get is:

"Can't create file filename.rtf. Right-click the folder you want to create the file in, then click Properties on the shortcut menu to check your permissions on the folder"

I delete these files regularly as I receive them. A co-worker has this same issue at the office on his work computer and our tech support has not been able to solve it. We are running XP and Office 2003 on both computers.

If I check by webmail, I am able to open the rtf, but cannot open it from Outlook.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You can try This....


```
Close all applications...
Config Panel>Internet Options>General, then clear Temporary Internet Files.
Re-Open Outlook, and try saving the file again
```
OR


```
Close all applications...

go to the start button, go to "search", do a search for "OLK*" 
no quotes...

You may find OKL or OLK19, OLK with some number in the folder name. 

Make a backup of the folder *Optional* This is just to be safe

Go into your OLK folder and delete everything in it. 
You may have files that you can not delete. No problem. 
Just unselect those files and continue to delete the rest of them. 
In the end, you may have 3 or 4 files that you can't delete.

Once you have deleted the contents of your OLK folder, 
exit all open folders, re-open Outlook, 
and try to open the attachment you were having problems with.
```


----------



## ccobler (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for the reply. I tried both methods and still no luck. The strangest thing is that I can go to webmail and click on the attachment and it opens fine, but when I try to open or save in outlook, I get the error. 

very frustrating because I have to go to my webmail every time to check the file even though I can see it in Outlook. The file is named tapit.rtf every time....no specific date indication...


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

One other thing you can verify is that you are setup as an administrator on your local machine. If the report is being produced by some software, then it may have code written that only administrators can open or save the file.

I will keep researching to see if I can find any other useful information.


----------



## ccobler (Mar 18, 2008)

This is only a problem in Outlook after receiving the file 12 times a day for a long period of time. It never affects opening the file from webmail. That's why I thought deleting temp files would be the right fix. I know our tech guys at work had to uninstall and reinstall outlook to get it fixed on one pc. I am the administrator on my home pc. 

Really strange. Thank you again for all your help.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

This definately sounds like a temp files problem.

Use your registry editor to navigate to the following location

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\Security*

There will be a registry key called "OutlookSecureTempFolder" Check the value that is assigned to this key which should be the the true location of Outlooks temp files directory which is different from your regular Windows temp files directory. This is the directory that you want to delete the temp files from. If you are unable to locate the registry key value mentioned above by navigating to the location provided you should be able to search the registry by opening the registry editor and clicking *EDIT >> FIND* and then typing in the name of the registry key (OutlookSecureTempFolder)

If deleting the files from the directory doesn't work try creating a new temp files directory for Outlook to use and change the path on the registry key above to point to the new directory.

What is the name of the attached file? Similar problems can occur if the attachement filename is too long.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## ccobler (Mar 18, 2008)

I am at work right now and am not having that issue, but I will try it as soon as I get home. The outlook temp folders sound right b/c it only happens after an extended period of time receiving the reports. The file is always named "Tapit Reporting System.rtf"

You are right. That is a long name. 

I REALLY appreciate everyones help with this.


----------



## ccobler (Mar 18, 2008)

Deleting the files from the temp folder did not help, but making a new temp folder and changing the address in the registry did it!!!
Genius!

Thank you so much.
ccobler:up::up::up:


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Bravo Ccobler! I'm glad it worked out for you. Please feel to mark this post as solved using the thread tools at the top.

BTW....Welcome to the TSG forums! 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## ccobler (Mar 18, 2008)

Absolutely!!!


----------



## andrem (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks, the fix also worked for me, but only had to delete the stored temporary files. Great Help!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm glad the posted solution worked for you Andrem. Welcome to the forums!

Regards,
Rollin


----------

